# Where do you find white laminated plywood?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I keep seeing videos showing “Plywood” with some sort of white laminated surface, the only thing I have ever seen like that was particleboard laminated with vinyl or something. Could they actually be talking about particleboard and calling it plywood? When I think of plywood I think of wood slices glued together.
What is it called so I know what to ask for or search for?


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

maybe melamine. but thats not plywood. whats this 'plywood' youre asking about going to be used for ?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> maybe melamine. but thats not plywood. whats this 'plywood' youre asking about going to be used for ?


Well here is one video, but there are lots and lots of videos.






Actually this one is a better example. I just happened to be watching the other one at the time.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

on the 1st vido it looks like 3/4 melamine. the lines on the edges seem like they might be burn marks from a dull router bit.

on the 2nd video it might be HPL / birch ply. 

what are you going to use it for ?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> on the 1st vido it looks like 3/4 melamine. the lines on the edges seem like they might be burn marks from a dull router bit.
> 
> on the 2nd video it might be HPL / birch ply.
> 
> what are you going to use it for ?


Well I was looking to build one of these Taper jigs for one, but I also saw this stuff used for a TS sled. I already built the sled out of MDF, but wish I had used the White Laminated stuff.

I would also build a new Router table if I had some, I know they don't sell it at Home depot or Lowe's and all the regular Lumber yards around here have gone out of business. 

Of course it also depends on how much it costs, I'm not spending $50 a sheet.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Common sizes for Melamine are 5/8" and 3/4", and the coating is a low pressure coating...not a laminate, like a Formica product. The substrate is an industrial particle board, very dense and much smaller particulates than in "chipboard" or "underlayment", or AKA "flakeboard".

For a white laminated plywood, you can make that yourself. You could use any plywood you want, and any size. Then buying the laminate like Formica (which is a high pressure laminate) would only have to be a piece slightly larger than what you are covering. You wouldn't need to buy a 4x8 sheet.

If you can order it through a cabinet shop, it's available in several substrates, and laminates.










 







.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Common sizes for Melamine are 5/8" and 3/4", and the coating is a low pressure coating...not a laminate, like a Formica product. The substrate is an industrial particle board, very dense and much smaller particulates than in "chipboard" or "underlayment", or AKA "flakeboard".
> 
> For a white laminated plywood, you can make that yourself. You could use any plywood you want, and any size. Then buying the laminate like Formica (which is a high pressure laminate) would only have to be a piece slightly larger than what you are covering. You wouldn't need to buy a 4x8 sheet.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I looked everywhere around here and the only thing available is particleboard. I actually have two full ¾” x 4x8 sheets that someone gave me. the only think I don’t like about it is the weight. I would have used it for my new TS sled but I though ¾” was a little too high and I didn’t want to break my back picking it up. :smile: When the guy in the video mentioned it was ½” I thought that would be great.

I have lamented Formica kitchen counter tops before and I actually thought about doing that until I saw the price of the stuff these days.

Anyway I’ve given up on the idea because even if I were to order it, the shipping would be too much,.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

baltic birch makes a good sled


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> baltic birch makes a good sled


 Thanks, but I live in the high desert and I’m limited to whatever Home Depot or Lowe's has.


----------

